# Team Trikot



## andi1969 (23. April 2008)

*So der angekündigte Trikot Thread damit sich die Interessenten eintragen können                                                                   *






[/URL][/IMG]

Also bitte mit der gewollten *Größe* (S-XXL), die *Anzahl der Shirts*, der *Namenszug *der aufgedruckt werden soll.....

Sobald Michael die aktuelle Version von Trikot hat stelle ich sie rein, über die* Bezahlung wird jeder noch eine PM erhalten.*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2008)

Wie geil, jetzt werden die Brasilianerhasser voll am Rad drehen   

1 Shirt, Größe: XL, Name: Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also bitte mit der gewollten *Größe* (S-XXL), die *Anzahl der Shirts*, der *Namenszug *der aufgedruckt werden soll.....



1 Shirt, Größe: L, Name: Jürgen


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2008)

2 Shirt´s ( *1x XL *) Name Andi / (*1x M*) Name UTE


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2008)

1xXL mit Aufdruck Eike


----------



## iTom (23. April 2008)

1x L ohne Namenszug bitte (wenn möglich)


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> 1x L ohne Namenszug bitte (wenn möglich)



Gar kein Problem Tom ......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2008)

Dirk DoppelX


----------



## kermit* (24. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie geil, jetzt werden die Brasilianerhasser voll am Rad drehen


  


Für mich bitte:
1x, Größe: XL, Name: Conny


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. April 2008)

1 x XL, Langarm (wenn's gibt), Aufschrift "picchio nero"

Danke!


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> 1 x XL, Langarm (wenn's gibt), Aufschrift "picchio nero"
> 
> Danke!



Leider nur wenn 10 (also lange) zusammenkommen oder du 70 Aufpreis zahlst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (24. April 2008)

Hi,

1 mal Größe : XL  / Name: Patrick

Grüße
aus'm Büro


----------



## MTBDave (24. April 2008)

Frage: Was kostet das Trickot und sind Nachbestellungen möglich? ...habs grad nich so dicke...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Frage: Was kostet das Trickot und sind Nachbestellungen möglich? ...habs grad nich so dicke...



Kommt auf die Anzahl der Bestellungen an. Der Preis wird irgendwo zwischen 50- und 60-  liegen.

Nachbestellungen werden teuer wenn nicht mindestens 10 Trikots abgenommen werden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Leider nur wenn 10 (also lange) zusammenkommen oder du 70 Aufpreis zahlst.



Überredet: Kurzarm!

@ Andi, kann ich den Namenszug in einer anderen Schrift haben? *wegduck*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. April 2008)

Wenn noch welche über sind, dann nehme ich eines in XL (die Anprobe war überzeugend  ).
Und als Name würde ich Jörg nehmen. Obwohl das bei mir eigentlich egal ist, ist eh' meistens ein Rucksack drüber.

Viele Grüße,
Jörg

P.S.: Ich würde auch eines in anthrazit nehmen (duck und wech)


----------



## Curtado (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
für mich bitte 1 Shirt
Größe: XL  Name: Georg

Gruß
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> @ Andi, kann ich den Namenszug in einer anderen Schrift haben? *wegduck*



... das hab ich auch schon moniert.


----------



## mw1774 (29. April 2008)

sodele, hier ist jetzt der endgültige vorabzug:





dazu noch folgende anmerkungen:

- die bei owayo hatten einen anderen (älteren) pantone-farbfächer als wir, deshalb könnte sich die farbe noch geringfügig ändern, da hier aber jeder bildschirm und jeder drucker eh anders eingestellt ist müssen wir uns mal überraschen lassen, wird schon klappen!

- der reissverschluß ist 1/4 lang, einteilig und ein wenig dicker, lt. owyo besser zu handhaben und nicht so rennradschwuckig!

- ich hab jetzt ein angebot über 20 trikots mit einer summe von 818,00 euro inkl. versand, also 40,90 euro pro trikot

@andi
bitte jetzt liste führen mit anzahl/größe und gewünschten namen!

von mir und weiteren kommen noch 3x xl  und 1x m, können noch mehr werden, namen teile ich noch mit!

grüße


----------



## iTom (29. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> - der reissverschluß ist 1/4 lang, einteilig und ein wenig dicker, lt. owyo besser zu handhaben und nicht so rennradschwuckig!



Genau.   Der Reissverschluss muß während der Fahrt leicht zu bedienen sein, so dass man den Lenker nicht verreisst 

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## andi1969 (29. April 2008)

*Liste steht ja oben *Michael...... ich schreibs aber noch altmodisch auf Papier!! Kommt mit dem braun echt gut


----------



## rossi-v (29. April 2008)

1 Trikot in L 
Name: Uwe


rossi


----------



## mw1774 (30. April 2008)

nein, nein andi, brauchst es nicht auf papier bringen....  

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE
eike // 1x // xl // Eike
iTom // 1x // l // 
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // Dirk
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg
mw1774 // 3x // xl //
mw1774 // 1x // m //
rossi-v  // 1x // l // Uwe

.... bis jetzt 17!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!



Du hast rossi-v vergessen.


----------



## MTBDave (30. April 2008)

größe L - Dave


----------



## andi1969 (30. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> größe L - Dave



Aufpassen die Teile sin sau engánliegend und ich seh schon mil L wie Presswurst aus Dave.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> nein, nein andi, brauchst es nicht auf papier bringen....
> 
> forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot
> 
> ...



Bei mir bitte den Forumsnamen DIRK SAYS aufs Trikot. Danke. 

Und wegen der Größe: Die Dinger sind echt eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (1. Mai 2008)

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE
eike // 1x // xl // Eike
iTom // 1x // l // 
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg
mw1774 // 3x // xl //
mw1774 // 1x // m //
rossi-v  // 1x // l // Uwe
MTBDave // 1x // l // Dave

.... bis jetzt 18!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## rossi-v (2. Mai 2008)

Kannst du meinen Name in Großbuchstaben ändern?

->  Name:  UWE

rossi


----------



## mw1774 (3. Mai 2008)

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE
eike // 1x // xl // Eike
iTom // 1x // l // 
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg
mw1774 // 3x // xl //
mw1774 // 1x // m //
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE
MTBDave // 1x // l // Dave

.... bis jetzt 18!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## MTBDave (4. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Aufpassen die Teile sin sau engánliegend und ich seh schon mil L wie Presswurst aus Dave.....



Hmmm, hab eigentlich nie XL - aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere bist du doch etwas schlanker als ich...

Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Größe irgendwie vorher zu checken?


----------



## trybel2 (4. Mai 2008)

1mal xxl mit Nameszug   Peter


Eigentlich hab ich xl aber Trikot's fallen meist eh kleiner aus lieber ne Nummer grösser


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hmmm, hab eigentlich nie XL - aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere bist du doch etwas schlanker als ich...
> 
> Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Größe irgendwie vorher zu checken?



Ja beim Stammtisch vor zwei Wochen  Auf der Homepage von Owayo gibt es eine Größentabelle in der die einzelnen Maße (Länge, Weite, etc.) drin stehen. Vergleich das einfach mit einem Trikot das du schon hast. Ich würde dir aber auch XL empfehlen, es sei denn du willst es wirklich hauteng. T-Shirts trag ich in M aber bei dem Trikot nehm ich auch XL.


----------



## MTBDave (4. Mai 2008)

Demnach bitte auf XL korrigieren.


----------



## mw1774 (4. Mai 2008)

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE
eike // 1x // xl // Eike
iTom // 1x // l // 
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg
mw1774 // 3x // xl //
mw1774 // 1x // m //
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE
MTBDave // 1x // xl // Dave
trybel2 // 1x // xxl // Peter

.... bis jetzt 19!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## mw1774 (5. Mai 2008)

also die 20 erreichen wir auf jedenfall, deshalb ab jetzt die überweisung starten (40,90 pro trikot). kontodaten gibts per pm!
am montag 12.05 wird bestellt.

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot // bezahlt

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix // *nein*
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen // *nein*
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi // *nein*
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE // *nein*
eike // 1x // xl // Eike // *nein*
iTom // 1x // l // // *nein*
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS // *nein*
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny // *nein*
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero // *nein*
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick // *nein*
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg // *nein*
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg // *nein*
mw1774 // 4x // xl // // *nein*
mw1774 // 2x // m // // *nein*
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE // *nein*
MTBDave // 1x // xl // Dave // *nein*
trybel2 // 1x // xxl // Peter // *nein*

.... bis jetzt 21!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> eike // 1x // xl // Eike // *ja*


----------



## mw1774 (7. Mai 2008)

also die 20 erreichen wir auf jedenfall, deshalb ab jetzt die Ã¼berweisung starten (40,90â¬ pro trikot). kontodaten gibts per pm!
am montag 12.05 wird bestellt. *kein geld = kein trikot*

forumsname // anzahl // grÃ¶Ãe // name auf trikot // bezahlt

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix // *nein*
jÃ¼rgen_ka // 1x // l  // JÃ¼rgen // *nein*
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi // *nein*
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE // *nein*
eike // 1x // xl // Eike // *ja*
iTom // 1x // l // // *nein*
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS // *nein*
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny // *nein*
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero // *nein*
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick // *nein*
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // JÃ¶rg // *nein*
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg // *nein*
mw1774 // 4x // xl // // *nein*
mw1774 // 3x // m // // *nein*
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE // *nein*
MTBDave // 1x // xl // Dave // *nein*
trybel2 // 1x // xxl // Peter // *nein*

.... bis jetzt 22!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groÃ/kleinschreibung!

grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero // *Überweisung ist raus!*



Danke fürs Kümmern!


----------



## andi1969 (7. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> am montag 12.05 wird bestellt. *kein geld = kein trikot*



Guter Scherz, aber ist am Montag nicht*Feiertag* Michael .......


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also die 20 erreichen wir auf jedenfall, deshalb ab jetzt die überweisung starten (40,90 pro trikot). kontodaten gibts per pm!
> am montag 12.05 wird bestellt. *kein geld = kein trikot*
> 
> forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot // bezahlt
> ...




Hi, danke für deine Mühe,

Geld ging heute per online-Überweisung an Dich 
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## mw1774 (7. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Guter Scherz, aber ist am Montag nicht*Feiertag* Michael .......



bei mir ist am montag mal wieder arbeitstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (7. Mai 2008)

also die 20 erreichen wir auf jedenfall, deshalb ab jetzt die überweisung starten (40,90 pro trikot). kontodaten gibts per pm!
am montag 12.05 wird bestellt. *kein geld = kein trikot*

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot // bezahlt

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix // *ja*
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen // *nein*
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi // *ja*
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE // *ja*
eike // 1x // xl // Eike // *ja*
iTom // 1x // l // // *ja*
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS // *ja*
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny // *ja*
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero // *nein*
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick // *nein*
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg // *ja*
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg // *nein*
mw1774 // 4x // xl // // *nein*
mw1774 // 3x // m // // *nein*
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE // *ja*
MTBDave // 1x // xl // Dave // *ja*
trybel2 // 1x // xxl // Peter // *nein*

.... bis jetzt 22!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## andi1969 (8. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bei mir ist am montag mal wieder arbeitstag



Hast mein ungeteiltes Mitleid Armer Kerl


----------



## mw1774 (8. Mai 2008)

also die 20 erreichen wir auf jedenfall, deshalb ab jetzt die überweisung starten (40,90 pro trikot). kontodaten gibts per pm!
am montag 12.05 wird bestellt. *kein geld = kein trikot*

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot // bezahlt

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix // *ja*
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen // *nein*
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi // *ja*
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE // *ja*
eike // 1x // xl // Eike // *ja*
iTom // 1x // l // // *ja*
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS // *ja*
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny // *ja*
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero // *nein*
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick // *ja*
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg // *ja*
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg // *ja*
mw1774 // 4x // xl // // *nein*
mw1774 // 3x // m // // *nein*
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE // *ja*
MTBDave // 1x // xl // Dave // *ja*
trybel2 // 1x // xxl // Peter // *nein*

.... bis jetzt 22!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also die 20 erreichen wir auf jedenfall, deshalb ab jetzt die überweisung starten (40,90 pro trikot). kontodaten gibts per pm!
> am montag 12.05 wird bestellt. *kein geld = kein trikot*
> 
> forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot // bezahlt
> ...



Wenn ich das so sehe, ist dieser MW17irgendwas der größte rückständige Zahler. Kannst dem mal in den Hintern treten?


----------



## mw1774 (9. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe, ist dieser MW17irgendwas der größte rückständige Zahler. Kannst dem mal in den Hintern treten?



....der wird mal so richtig einen aufn arsch bekommen....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. Mai 2008)

jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen // *ja
*


----------



## PladdinMaddin (10. Mai 2008)

mein Vader hat mir zum Geburstag ein Fahrradtrikot geschenkt und zwar ein brasilanisches. Hab gar nicht gewusst das die Dinger so "In"  sind.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2008)

Naja wenn das erste Treffen nicht im Brasil stattgefunden hätte würds halt anders heißen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Naja wenn das erste Treffen nicht im Brasil stattgefunden hätte würds halt anders heißen



Wie würds denn heißen, wenn das erste Treffen in der Bierpinte stattgefunden hätte?


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2008)

Ich bezweifel, dass das ganze bei einer Bande von notorischen Biertrinkern so groß geworden wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. Mai 2008)

Ist man(n) bei einem Bier nach der Ausfahrt oder zweien beim Stammtisch  schon ein notorischer Biertrinker


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ist man(n) bei einem Bier nach der Ausfahrt oder zweien beim Stammtisch  schon ein notorischer Biertrinker



Ist die Frage jetzt allgemein gemeint oder willst Du ein persönliches Feedback auf Dich bezogen?


----------



## andi1969 (11. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ist man(n) bei einem Bier nach der Ausfahrt oder zweien beim Stammtisch  schon ein notorischer Biertrinker



Alscho ich bin a notorischer Biertrinker......und steh dazu sozusagen sind wir von em notorischen Biertrinker injiziert worden ......naja und den Rest denkt euch


----------



## mw1774 (15. Mai 2008)

also die 20 erreichen wir auf jedenfall, deshalb ab jetzt die überweisung starten (40,90 pro trikot). kontodaten gibts per pm!
am freitag 16.05 wird bestellt. *kein geld = kein trikot*

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot // bezahlt

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix // *ja*
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen // *ja*
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi // *ja*
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE // *ja*
eike // 1x // xl // Eike // *ja*
iTom // 1x // l // // *ja*
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS // *ja*
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny // *ja*
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero // *nein*
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick // *ja*
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg // *ja*
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg // *ja*
mw1774 // 4x // xl // // *nein*
mw1774 // 3x // m // // *nein*
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE // *ja*
MTBDave // 1x // xl // Dave // *ja*
trybel2 // 1x // xxl // Peter // *nein*

.... bis jetzt 22!

p.s. bitte kontrollieren ob alles stimmt, auch namen auf trikot wegen groß/kleinschreibung!

grüße


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Mai 2008)

Michael, hast 'ne PN von mir!


----------



## Oskar1974 (15. Mai 2008)

Wie lange dauert eigentlich die Produktion der Trikots ?


----------



## mw1774 (15. Mai 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert eigentlich die Produktion der Trikots ?



so ca. 4 wochen!
mittlerweile haben ja so ziemlich alle überwiesen, also kann ich morgen dann mal bestellen!

gruß michael

haste neue felgen patrick? fürs turmbergrennen?


----------



## mw1774 (16. Mai 2008)

geld ist also da, dann werd ich mal owayo kontaktieren!

forumsname // anzahl // größe // name auf trikot // bezahlt

pumuckl // 1x // xl // Felix // *ja*
jürgen_ka // 1x // l  // Jürgen // *ja*
andi1969 // 1x // xl // Andi // *ja*
andi1969 // 1x // m // UTE // *ja*
eike // 1x // xl // Eike // *ja*
iTom // 1x // l // // *ja*
DIRK SAYS // 1x // xxl // DIRK SAYS // *ja*
kermit* // 1x // xl // Conny // *ja*
Schwarzspecht // 1x // xl // picchio nero // *ja*
Oskar1974  // 1x // xl // Patrick // *ja*
Joerg_1969 // 1x // xl // Jörg // *ja*
Curtado // 1x // xl // Georg // *ja*
mw1774 // 4x // xl // // *ja*
mw1774 // 3x // m // // *ja*
rossi-v  // 1x // l // UWE // *ja*
MTBDave // 1x // xl // Dave // *ja*
trybel2 // 1x // xxl // Peter // *ja*

grüße


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2008)

Super!!!! Ich danke Dir schon mal für Dein ganzes Herzblut und die Mühen!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (16. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> so ca. 4 wochen!
> mittlerweile haben ja so ziemlich alle überwiesen, also kann ich morgen dann mal bestellen!
> 
> gruß michael
> ...




Sind eigentlich für Ettlingen 2008    ,
danke nochmals für die Organisation der Trikots.
Hast ja nicht gerade viel Freizeit 
Grüße Pat


----------



## trybel2 (17. Mai 2008)

hurraaaaaaaa ,auf das die trikot's bald kommen und wir sie dann am laib tragen wenn ich dann alpe huez hochschiebe :::------))))))))))))))(((



mfg peter


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Mai 2008)

trybel2 schrieb:


> hurraaaaaaaa ,auf das die trikot's bald kommen und wir sie dann am laib tragen wenn ich dann alpe huez hochschiebe :::------))))))))))))))(((
> 
> 
> 
> mfg peter



Warum soll ich ein Fahrradtrikot anziehen, wenn Du Alp d´huez hochschiebst? Und überhaupt, warum fährst Du nicht, wenn Du das Rad schon dabei hast.


----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warum soll ich ein Fahrradtrikot anziehen, wenn Du Alp d´huez hochschiebst? Und überhaupt, warum fährst Du nicht, wenn Du das Rad schon dabei hast.



Also ich kenn da jemand der dort auch schieben würde ......gelle Dirk


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also ich kenn da jemand der dort auch schieben würde ......gelle Dirk



Klar kennst Du ihn. Du putzt ihm ja jeden morgen die Zähne.  _(hoffe ich)_


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Klar kennst Du ihn. Du putzt ihm ja jeden morgen die Zähne.  _(hoffe ich)_



Hey was machst Du morgens in meinem Bad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (20. Mai 2008)

voraussichtlicher versandtermin 10.06.2008!


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2008)

Ui dann kommen die ja pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag


----------



## trybel2 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Kann man euch auch mal anschliessen wenn ihr ne Tour unternehmt würde von euch gerne was lernen .Und Stuttgart liegt ja nicht aus der Welt ....
Also würde gerne mal wenn ich im Besitz des Trikot's bin euch auch mal persönlich kennenzulernen.


MFG  Peter


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2008)

trybel2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann man euch auch mal anschliessen wenn ihr ne Tour unternehmt würde von euch gerne was lernen .Und Stuttgart liegt ja nicht aus der Welt ....
> Also würde gerne mal wenn ich im Besitz des Trikot's bin euch auch mal persönlich kennenzulernen.
> 
> ...



*Einreise Visum*  ja klar bist herzlich Willkommen zum biken .....

Gruß Andi


----------



## trybel2 (24. Mai 2008)

Misttttttttttttt sryyyyy kann nicht badisch ,schnief


Gilt Trikot


----------



## MTBDave (24. Mai 2008)

VFB? Hier in KA? Naja, ich weiss nicht so recht...^^


----------



## trybel2 (24. Mai 2008)

Na mein doch Brasilaner Trikot


----------



## kermit* (25. Mai 2008)

trybel2 schrieb:


> Na mein doch Brasilaner Trikot



Lass dir ja nicht irritieren oder einschüchtern!!
Bin auch eher VFB-Fan als KSCler...
Also du bist bei jeder Tour, die im Brasilianer-Thraed ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234 ) angekündigt wird, herzlich willkommen! 
Badisch brauchst du auch nicht zu können. solange du halbwegs fit bist, kannst du eigentlich immer mitfahren (außer vielleicht bei iTom's "Quäl-dich"-Touren  )

Is schon ganz schön spät...


----------



## MTBDave (25. Mai 2008)

Naja, man muss hier natürlich nicht alles so ernst nehmen 

Wobei ich doch verwundert bin das es KAler gibt die VFB Fan sind^^


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2008)

Na bei _der_ Heimmanschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trybel2 (25. Mai 2008)

Würde ich auch nie anzweifeln ,lese eure threads auch immer fleissig ,ihr seid ein eingeschweisster haufen Mtb'ler mit viel Humor das gefällt mir an euch,wie gesagt wenn die Trikot's da sind komme ich ,,,bau mir dann noch nen Hilfsmotor an meim Mtb ein um euch hinter her zu kommen))))))



MFG Peter


----------



## MTBDave (25. Mai 2008)

Kannst auch gern schon ohne Trickot kommen


----------



## mw1774 (25. Mai 2008)

heute kam ein testdruck in kleinem masstab, sieht super aus  
trikots sind schon in produktion!


----------



## trybel2 (25. Mai 2008)

Scheeee,ih fräi mieh scho drauf ,ihr auh


MFG
Beder


----------



## kermit* (25. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wobei ich doch verwundert bin das es KAler gibt die VFB Fan sind^^



Ich bin "zwangsweise" Karlsruher: Ich studiere nur hier und komme ursprünglich aus der Ludwigsburger Ecke.

Hab mich aber auch mit dem KSC über den Aufstieg und die sehr gute Hinrunde gefreut, ganz klar!

@mw1774: Freu mich schon riesig auf die Trikots! Willst du nicht vielleicht ein Foto von dem Testexemplar reinstellen?


----------



## trybel2 (25. Mai 2008)

Na dann werd ich mal meine Cam suchen und von meiner Baustell nen Bild machen ...Denke das ich mein Total umbau auch in den nächsten Wochen fertig bringe ist noch etwas Arbeit dran


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2008)

Mit den Reifen die man auf den Bildern in deinem Album sieht wirst du bei unseren Touren aber net viel Spaß haben


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mit den Reifen die man auf den Bildern in deinem Album sieht wirst du bei unseren Touren aber net viel Spaß haben



Jo das hab ich auch gesehen.....so was mit Stollen ist schon beim biken mit uns angebracht..Ansonst wirds etwas haarig......


----------



## trybel2 (25. Mai 2008)

Der Lrs Satz ist nur für Teer gedacht...
Der andere Lrs Satz ist in der mache ,Spank Felge,Hope Nabe und was fürn Reifen drupp kümmt weiss ich noch nit.

MFG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2008)

trybel2 schrieb:


> ...Spank Felge,Hope Nabe ...



Eher Playmobilritter wie Pussy, oder?


----------



## trybel2 (25. Mai 2008)

?????


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

trybel2 schrieb:


> Der Lrs Satz ist nur für Teer gedacht...
> Der andere Lrs Satz ist in der mache ,Spank Felge,Hope Nabe und was fürn Reifen drupp kümmt weiss ich noch nit.
> 
> MFG Peter



   Ok dann bis Du mal dabei bist


----------



## kermit* (25. Mai 2008)

Das kann man auch wirklich nicht verstehen, wenn man nicht schon ein paar  mal mit den Jungs unterwegs war...  

Brasilianerisch ~ Deutsch Übersetzung

Pussy ~ Cross-Country-fahrende Rennsau
Playmobilritter ~ Mit Protektoren fahrender harter Kerl

korrigiert mich, wenns falsch ist..


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Das kann man auch wirklich nicht verstehen, wenn man nicht schon ein paar  mal mit den Jungs unterwegs war...
> 
> Brasilianerisch ~ Deutsch Übersetzung
> 
> ...



Falsch....
Pussy - Cross Country und Marathon fahrende *harte *Rennsau.....oink oink
Playmobilritter- Einfach lebensmüde trotz Protektoren aber hart....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2008)

Pussy ~ Graf Rhena Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Pussy ~ Graf Rhena Weg.



ich hab mich nicht auf dem Graf Rehna verfahren ......  gell Dirk


----------



## mw1774 (28. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> .....Willst du nicht vielleicht ein Foto von dem Testexemplar reinstellen?



mann war das model eine zicke!


----------



## iTom (28. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> mann war das model eine zicke!



Ist das ne brasilianische MTB-Pussy?  
Gibt es eigentlich auch die passende Thrombosestrumpfhose zu erwerben   Was kostet die? 


Die braune Farbe passt übrigens irgendwie zu meinen Bärentatzen von Truvativ.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> mann war das model eine zicke!



Ist das Bild in eurem "Spielzimmer" aufgenommen? Erklär mal, wofür das Teil ist, auf dem das Model sitzt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das Bild in eurem "Spielzimmer" aufgenommen? Erklär mal, wofür das Teil ist, auf dem das Model sitzt.


Das ist bestimmt für ***** um ***** oder es kann auch für ***** genutzt werden und eignet sich bestimmt super für ***** !!!  

Wie kommt mann eigentlich zu so einem kleinen Trikot oder täuscht das Bild und die Puppe ist lebensgroß  ???


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie kommt mann eigentlich zu so einem kleinen Trikot oder täuscht das Bild und die Puppe ist lebensgroß  ???



Die Puppe kann man bestimmt mit 4 Bar aufpumpen .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die Puppe kann man bestimmt mit 4 Bar aufpumpen .



Sorry, wie dumm von mir  !!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die Puppe kann man bestimmt mit 4 Bar aufpumpen .



Und dann bekommt sie auch so einen Schlitz?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und dann bekommt sie auch so einen Schlitz?


----------



## iTom (29. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


>



Ihr habt vielleicht ein paar Phantasien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2008)

*Ihr alten Säue*....aber in natura traut Ihr euch das nicht  dann wieder auf lieb und nett machen


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ihr alten Säue*....aber in natura traut Ihr euch das nicht  dann wieder auf lieb und nett machen



Klar, zumindest solange bis die Trikots da sind .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ihr alten Säue*....aber in natura traut Ihr euch das nicht  dann wieder auf lieb und nett machen



Was trauen wir uns nicht?

Übrigens, deine Sammelkontoanzeige hängt scheinbar wieder.


----------



## kermit* (30. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Übrigens, deine Sammelkontoanzeige hängt scheinbar wieder.


 Hatte mir auch schon sowas gedacht


----------



## andi1969 (30. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was trauen wir uns nicht?
> 
> Übrigens, deine Sammelkontoanzeige hängt scheinbar wieder.



Solange nur die Sammelkontoanzeige hängt.......   mußt noch viel nachwippen Dirk


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Solange nur die Sammelkontoanzeige hängt.......   mußt noch viel nachwippen Dirk


selber Sau!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Mai 2008)

Sind Deine HM alle selbergewippt oder wurdest Du zwischendurch auch mal geshuttelt?


----------



## andi1969 (30. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sind Deine HM alle selbergewippt oder wurdest Du zwischendurch auch mal geshuttelt?



Nö Du alle selbergwippt


----------



## mw1774 (13. Juni 2008)

da ist ein paket gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> da ist ein paket gekommen...



*GEIIIILLL* Die Teile sind DAAAAAAAA


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2008)

Freeeuuuude  Freuuude (wer erkennts? Ich weis selbst nicht mehr wo das herkommt, wahrscheinlich ein Loriot Sketch)
Wie schauts nächste Woche Donnerstag Abend zu einem Übergabestammtisch aus?


----------



## mw1774 (13. Juni 2008)

... und ich werde der erste sein der diesen *heiligen stoff* ausfahren darf...


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ... und ich werde der erste sein der diesen *heiligen stoff* ausfahren darf...



*AAHHRGGG werft ihn den Brasilianer zum Fraß vor*( neid neid)


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Freeeuuuude  Freuuude (wer erkennts? Ich weis selbst nicht mehr wo das herkommt, wahrscheinlich ein Loriot Sketch)
> Wie schauts nächste Woche Donnerstag Abend zu einem Übergabestammtisch aus?



*Bully Show* mit Tramitz, Bully usw.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ... und ich werde der erste sein der diesen *heiligen stoff* ausfahren darf...


*GEIL* Wie gut das ich nur 200m Luftlinie von Dir entfernt wohne   !!!! Ich glaube ich komme am WE mal vorbei  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trybel2 (15. Juni 2008)

Schee das se da sind,sehen in natura bestimmt geil aus


MFG Peter


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn nu eigentlich mit einem "Übergabestammtisch" nächste Woche? Falls das nicht klappt komm ich auch mal Abends vorbei und hole meins ab, will ja wissen obs gut geworden ist


----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was ist denn nu eigentlich mit einem "Übergabestammtisch" nächste Woche? Falls das nicht klappt komm ich auch mal Abends vorbei und hole meins ab, will ja wissen obs gut geworden ist



Ich will mein Trikot!


----------



## mw1774 (16. Juni 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich will mein Trikot!



ich werde die trikots heute nach karlsruhe mitnehmen, wer will kann sie sich dort abholen (ab 20.00uhr, bitte vorher benachrichtigen), alternativ kann ichs auch zusenden, dann adresse per pn!

@eike
dein drehmomentschlüssel ist bei mir!


----------



## Landei-Forst (16. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich werde die trikots heute nach karlsruhe mitnehmen, wer will kann sie sich dort abholen (ab 20.00uhr, bitte vorher benachrichtigen), alternativ kann ichs auch zusenden, dann adresse per pn!
> 
> @eike
> dein drehmomentschlüssel ist bei mir!



Heute ab 20:00 Uhr? Dein Terminkalender ist kaputt.


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich werde die trikots heute nach karlsruhe mitnehmen, wer will kann sie sich dort abholen (ab 20.00uhr, bitte vorher benachrichtigen), alternativ kann ichs auch zusenden, dann adresse per pn!
> 
> @eike
> dein drehmomentschlüssel ist bei mir!



Ja dann bis später. Handynummer hab ich, klingel dann vorher mal durch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2008)

Werd dann vielleicht auch Heute vorbeikommen, meld mich aber auf jedenfall vorher!!

Gruß


----------



## kermit* (16. Juni 2008)

kermit hat sein neues Trikot bekommen und freut sich riesig 





Danke nochmal fürs Organisierenen und Designen!


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch ein riesen Lob an alle die an der Entstehung beteiligt waren. Die Farben sind wirklich toll und auch wenn es ein bischen schlammig wird sieht man nicht gleich aus wie Sau - fällt gar net auf 
Die Passform ist übrigens besser als bei meinem Trikot von Rose Custom. Vor allem, dass die Ärmel keine engen Bünde haben gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein riesen Lob an alle die an der Entstehung beteiligt waren. Die Farben sind wirklich toll und auch wenn es ein bischen schlammig wird sieht man nicht gleich aus wie Sau
> Die Passform ist übrigens besser als bei meinem Trikot von Rose Custom. Vor allem, dass die Ärmel keine engen Bünde haben gefällt mir sehr gut



 *LOB an Vanessa * richten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2008)

Halte nun stolz auch ein Trikot in meinen Händen!!!!

Großes Lob nochmal an die 2 über den Dächern Karlsruhes  !!!!


----------



## MTBDave (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn irgendwann mal genug zusammenkommen würden, dann wäre ich offen für eine wiederholte Bestellung vom gleichen Shirt.

Ich find das Trickot echt saugeil, aber...

- Ich hätte gern eins zum wechseln
- Ist meins echt knapp - es passt zwar echt ganz genau, aber es kommt doch mal vor das ich Brauchfrei da stehe. Normalerweise habe ich L, habe XL bestellt und könnt echt noch ein XXL vertragen

Nur für den Fall das es 20 anderen auch so geht 

Grüße Dave


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meins gestern angehabt. Im Bundschuh nicht mal anprobiert, als "L" bestellt und es passt bestens.
Reissverschluss läuft auch super. Kann man gut während der Fahrt öffnen und schließen.

Wie bereits im "Stammtisch-Fred" erwähnt, bin ich dabei von so ein paar Gnilchen als echter Mauntenbaikä erkannt worden


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall das es 20 anderen auch so geht
> 
> Grüße Dave



Ich glaub Nachbestellungen sind ab 7 Stück möglich.


----------



## Landei-Forst (19. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> - Ich hätte gern eins zum wechseln



Frag mal im Hausfrauen Forum nach den Einsatzmöglichkeiten einer Waschmaschine.


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Frag mal im Hausfrauen Forum nach den Einsatzmöglichkeiten einer Waschmaschine.



Muaahhaa


----------



## MTBDave (20. Juli 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Frag mal im Hausfrauen Forum nach den Einsatzmöglichkeiten einer Waschmaschine.



Meine Waschmaschine passt leider nicht in mein Bikerucksack  

Mit gehts ums wechseln auf ner Tour. Wenn ich total durchgeschwitzt bin zieh ich mir doch gerne mal was frisches über.


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Meine Waschmaschine ...
> 
> ...



Nimm doch einfach Deine Freundin/Frau/Partnerin mit auf Tour


----------



## mw1774 (14. April 2009)

....ausgegraben wegen schönem wetter....

gibt es hier bedarf an einem brasilianertrikot 2.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. April 2009)

Ich hab zur Zeit keinen Bedarf (bzw. kein Budget ) an Radspochttextilien aber das Original wird demnächst wieder verstärkt ausgeführt


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ....ausgegraben wegen schönem wetter....
> 
> gibt es hier bedarf an einem brasilianertrikot 2.0?



*Oha das wäre zu überlegen wird Zeit für ein Neues ......sollte man mal in den Threads bekanntmachen*


----------



## Curtado (15. April 2009)

ich wäre auch wieder dabei!


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Wäre eine Shirt/FRler Variante denkbar? Besteht dafür Interesse?

Edith sagt: Bei Owayo scheint es ja nur die Standard-Trikots zu geben. Hier habe ich auf Anhieb jemanden gefunden der wohl auch FR-Trikots (kurz und lang) individuell produziert.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. April 2009)

Ich habe soviel Kurzarmtikots das ich jetzt schon nicht weiß wohin damit! Von daher bin ich diesmal nicht mit dabei.


----------

